# fish



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

nice bass


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Good sized ain't he. How much did it weigh?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

nationals?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it weighed 6 pounds, and yeah, im on varsity bass fishing team for my fish school


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats the fattest bass I've ever seen. Nice catch.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha thanks. It wasnt much of a fight cause it was really cold water but it still was okay of a fight, better than bluegil through a hole :thumbs_do:amen:


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

crankbait? spinnerbait?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

spinner bait. slowwww crankin


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

big ol gal. Looks good wait till the water warms up a bit then go get ya some more. watch the little buck bass protecting her and the bed. If you can get him out of the way she will be easy to get as she will have no choice but to fend off bed robbers "your bait ". 

Good luck. 

if ya need anything drop me a PM ill lend ya some tips.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hmmm.. are you a pass pro? I may need some help for my national tourney. got any strategies for around april 20th? still cold water.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i cant wait for a little warmer weather and for them to be on beds on our pond then cathching a 3 pounder every five min


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im up to 31 fish now. 18 bass, 8 catfish, 3 bluegill, and 2 crappie


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> im up to 31 fish now. 18 bass, 8 catfish, 3 bluegill, and 2 crappie


damnn haha. i have 8 bass and 26 crappie. do you fish public or private lake?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man that's a nice bass right there! awesome man!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice bass! Good luck in nationals!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hmmm.. are you a pass pro? I may need some help for my national tourney. got any strategies for around april 20th? still cold water.


Where at ???????


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Northern Illinois, and thanks guys! the lake is pierce lake in Rockford Illinois


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Northern Illinois, and thanks guys! the lake is pierce lake in Rockford Illinois


Great fish!!!

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i fish in the platte river and in some ponds


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

my fish count for 2011 is right around 200 trout 25 bass! im doing good so far!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

got another nice bass today pre fishing for my tourney on thursday...


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

how do you guys count your fish??? lol. When I catch em' and I'm on a hot bite I just keep fishing and I have no clue what the number is unless I keep em'. I did good ice fishin pannies this year. Got my limit of 25 almost every day... did good on walleyes on the Rock river and Wisconsin river too...



tight lines!!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I got a little over 50 bass before I kinda stopped counting haha. Then I probably have 25-30 panfish already...so somewhere around 75 fish already for the year I'd guestimate.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

good luck tomorrow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks, but the darn coach gave me the wrong date.. so now i have to wait til friday :thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do but thanks for the thanks!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well guys, im off to my tourney... Its already raining...:thumbs_do:angry:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys, well I didnt catch shat!! My team took 5th, but the water dropped 4 degrees over night and all the bass went away... grr...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

We have had about a week of nothing but bad weather and today the sun finally came out and it started to warm up so I thought the fish would be biting. So I went out with my buddies for about 2 hours and didn't get a single bite.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I went out for 10 minutes and caught a nice 4 pound catfish on stinkbait about 20 minutes before sunset.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice 4 lb. catfish i caught today on a setline on a leopard frog without any weights.:shade:


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

One i caught day before our tournament. Took third with three fish...


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> it weighed 6 pounds, and yeah, im on varsity bass fishing team for my fish school


lucky


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman193 said:


> View attachment 1060632
> 
> 
> One i caught day before our tournament. Took third with three fish...


what tournaments do you fish and what lake is that


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

My first fish of the year back in Feb., 4+lb. smallmouth


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> what tournaments do you fish and what lake is that



I fish the dmt salmoides and bfls. And it's buckeye lake


----------

